# Aqua Curlew Brand gin



## inbottleitrust (Aug 9, 2016)

This is the unusual color of curlew brand gin, mostly seen was in olive or black glass.
The curlew brand is come from W.Hasekamp (Schiedam-Holland).
additional info can be seen: http://gin-bottles.com/HASEKAMP - CURLEW.htm


----------



## Harry Pristis (Aug 9, 2016)

That's an attractive bottle.  I've admired other colorless case bottles, but I've owned only this late KIDERLIN example.

​


----------



## inbottleitrust (Aug 9, 2016)

Thanx Harry, Kiderlen is also a nice bottle. What's the embossing on the side pane? on 1 side or 2 side?


Harry Pristis said:


> That's an attractive bottle.  I've admired other colorless case bottles, but I've owned only this late KIDERLIN example.
> 
> View attachment 173845​


----------



## Harry Pristis (Aug 9, 2016)

I wish I could remember those details, but I don't.  I sold all three of these Kiderlin bottles shortly after I acquired them twelve years ago.


----------



## botlguy (Aug 10, 2016)

I have long admired case gins, acquired several top examples in a collection I bought about 20 years ago. 3 were colorless and had COBALT seals. That Aqua one is attractive, not often seen in that color.
Jim


----------



## inbottleitrust (Aug 10, 2016)

Have you seen the one with the red seal?


botlguy said:


> I have long admired case gins, acquired several top examples in a collection I bought about 20 years ago. 3 were colorless and had COBALT seals. That Aqua one is attractive, not often seen in that color.
> Jim


----------



## botlguy (Aug 10, 2016)

inbottleitrust said:


> Have you seen the one with the red seal?


No.


----------



## inbottleitrust (Aug 10, 2016)

Hey Jim how many gin bottle do you have now?


----------



## botlguy (Aug 11, 2016)

Virtually none, the only ones I have are window decoration. I downsized several years ago. I unknowingly bought one of the premier gin collections in the country.  (20+ years ago) I bought the collection for other pieces & made out like a bandit. I'm not stupid, I did my research before selling anything. I more than tripled my investment, paid $10,000 for about 750 bottles, sold another (different category) not discussed here for $4,000. Just an example. I sold the 3 gins for over $3, 000.

I'm not intending to brag, just telling it like it is / was. I haven't done that sort of thing for many years. I have several other, similar stories but no one other than friends believe me, God has blessed me.
Jim
Jim


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 11, 2016)

I believe you Jim because I have done the same in past years, a lot of collectors do not know how long us oldtimers have been buying and selling these bottles that we love so much! I sold most of my Western Whiskies long ago and still realized over 17,000.00 for what I dug and traded for, when you could still get the bottles reasonably. I am also blessed, this is a great hobby and sometimes quite rewarding monetarily.....Andy


----------

